# طريقة عمل العجينة السوداء



## mr.shiko (18 يناير 2013)

بعد ازنكو ممكن حد يقول طريقة عمل العجيبنة السوداء 
وديتول الشعبي 
​


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... أخى الفاضل 
لابد أن تذكر الغرض من الديتول الذى تريد تركيبته 
بمعنى هل سيستخدم فى تطهير؟ أم مجرد اسم فحسب وسيتم استخدامه دون أن تكون له فعالية تطهيرية؟

كما يمكنك متابعة صفحة أساسيات صناعة المطهرات فقد تجد شئ مما تبحث عنه.*

http://www.facebook.com/disinfectants.fundmentals


----------



## mr.shiko (19 يناير 2013)

الديتول المطهر


----------



## السى اتش (21 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم .. سيدى الفاضل 
الصابون الأسود نوع من الصابون يتميز بأنه صلب أو نصف صلب وكذلك يتميز بأنه يتركب من مواد زهيدة التكلفة حيث يتكون من أنواع الزيوت الرديئة التى لا تستخدم فى أغراض صناعية أخرى وذلك بعد استخلاص زيت بذرة القطن أو حتى زيت القطن الخام وكذلك زيت السمك. يلجأ البعض لاستخدام الزيت المكرر وزيوت مصانع البطاطس المحمرة إلى استخدام هذه الزيوت لنفس الغرض وإن كانت تعطى جودة أقل.

مع إضافة مواد أخرى منها القلفونية Colophony والبوتاسا الكاوية والمولاس. ويستخدم البعض سيليكات البوتاسيوم فى حين يستبدلها البعض بسيليكات الصوديوم نظراً لارتفاع سعر الأولى وتوافر الأخيرة وسهولها الحصول عليها وهى المستخدمة فى صناعة الصابون السائل الغليظ القوام.
​*


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

برجاء منك يا أخى ممكن تشرح لى يعنى ايه القلفونيه وممكن لو عندك معلومات عن الصابون الاسود و على الله فليتوكل المتوكلون وشكرا


السى اتش قال:


> *السلام عليكم .. سيدى الفاضل
> الصابون الأسود نوع من الصابون يتميز بأنه صلب أو نصف صلب وكذلك يتميز بأنه يتركب من مواد زهيدة التكلفة حيث يتكون من أنواع الزيوت الرديئة التى لا تستخدم فى أغراض صناعية أخرى وذلك بعد استخلاص زيت بذرة القطن أو حتى زيت القطن الخام وكذلك زيت السمك. يلجأ البعض لاستخدام الزيت المكرر وزيوت مصانع البطاطس المحمرة إلى استخدام هذه الزيوت لنفس الغرض وإن كانت تعطى جودة أقل.
> 
> مع إضافة مواد أخرى منها القلفونية Colophony والبوتاسا الكاوية والمولاس. ويستخدم البعض سيليكات البوتاسيوم فى حين يستبدلها البعض بسيليكات الصوديوم نظراً لارتفاع سعر الأولى وتوافر الأخيرة وسهولها الحصول عليها وهى المستخدمة فى صناعة الصابون السائل الغليظ القوام.
> ​*


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هو عباره عن زيت طعام مقلى بيه قبل كده و دقيق و صودا


----------

